
The hottest new thing in sustainable building is, uh, wood - throw0101a
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2020/1/15/21058051/climate-change-building-materials-mass-timber-cross-laminated-clt
======
throw0101a
For those not familiar with these techniques, an American builder visiting DE
and CH and learning about them:

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j_UjIshzMc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j_UjIshzMc)

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlplalGNfFM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlplalGNfFM)

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC1axnHV9aA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC1axnHV9aA)

